# PCM 5.1 or Not.



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a HD-XA2 and i don't know which option i should use for sound.
I have a Integra DTR-7.7 AVR and it has HDMI inputs and an output.
My question is, Shoud i go PCM Multichannel 5.1 or the Bitstream DD, DTS, DD EX... 7.1.
Integra's customer service say's use the bitstream.Toshiba say's either way is fine. It's my prefrence.
I've been using it in PCM Multichannel and it sounds great, but I'm not sure it's sounds much different
than it Via bitstream over an optical cable. What I really miss is my other 2 channels I lost.

Any input would be great. I would like to get the most of what i have. :yay:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... What I really miss is my other 2 channels I lost. Any input would be great. I would like to get the most of what i have. :yay:


Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:

I think you won't loose two channels (you're talking about the surrounds, Right???) ... I'm sure there will be a set up to matrix those channels from a stereo, 5.1 or 7.1 input :yes::yes:... :scratchhead:...


----------



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

The PCM Multichannel I believe only will operate up to a 5.1


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

devicente said:


> The PCM Multichannel I believe only will operate up to a 5.1


You mean that you cannot "force" Dolby Pro Logic IIx (PLIIx) to be on in order to matrix derive back channel sound from the side surrounds? This is while using 5.1 multichannel linear PCM as an input. 

Whereas if you sent in a legacy 5.1 chan DD or dts bitstream in via a S/PDIF input you can apply PLIIx to drive the back surrounds. Yes, I have heard that some AVRs have this issue.  But others don't.


----------

